# A big THANKS to Capt. David Blackshear (with video)



## CCROLAND (Jun 1, 2012)

Capt. David took one of C. Mo's Kids out on a fishing trip this week. The boy's name is Scully and he has down syndrome. Capt. David did a wonderful job and I would highly recommend him to anyone wanting a charter boat out of St. Simons. Check out the video of Scully's fishing trip!!! Go to cmokids.org if you are interested in getting involved!

http://youtu.be/iMJmFt4pQuQ


----------



## rip18 (Jun 1, 2012)

Kudos to Capt. David - a warm, generous man!


----------



## Stick (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, looked like Scully had a great time!  It's really a great thing y'all are doing with the kids. My hat's off to Capt David for his generosity!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 2, 2012)

great video!!!!!!!!!!
awsome whiting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 2, 2012)

Great job Capt. and crew!


----------



## razor1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Good Job Scully Looks Like You And Your Crew Had A Awesome DayAnother Big Kudos Capt. Blackshear.............EJ


----------



## Pastorbud01 (Jun 2, 2012)

God bless Captain Blackshear and Scully! Best fishing video I've seen in a long time


----------



## Bryannecker (Jun 3, 2012)

Fantastic trip...That is what it is all about!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Jun 4, 2012)

Good stuff...looks like the young man enjoyed himself.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job fishing Scully. Enjoyed your video. It was awesome. A BIG thank you to Capt. David for your caring and generosity.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for the responses! If you would like to get involved and help out, please go to our website and sign up as a volunteer. cmokids.org. We can us all the help we can get!!


----------



## moyehow (Jun 8, 2012)

Loved the video.  I know Scully had a blast.


----------

